

How to Smack My Bitch Up (the original and better vid) - alecco
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xaptei_how-to-smack-my-bitch-up-prodigy-hq_music

======
alecco
Art.

Original Prodigy banned vid:
[http://www.theprodigy.com/videos?task=videodirectlink&id...](http://www.theprodigy.com/videos?task=videodirectlink&id=41)
(there are several references)

~~~
blhack
(Vid is NSFW)

~~~
alecco
Oops, yes. "Smack My Bitch" + "banned" == NSFW

------
jtnak
This isn't as good as the other one on the front page currently, but it is
good

------
tumult
Worth noting that he has no idea how to make the huge and awesome synth
hit/rip, so he just takes it straight out of the actual Prodigy track. He also
got the spot to transpose one of the loops wrong.

~~~
jtnak
Yea, the vocal isn't synchronized

------
myared
Wow.

